# Sodding spoiler!



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup, mines gone too now. Thought I'd gotten away with it after 1,500 miles and not sure if it's a coincidence I washed the car on sunday to find it didn't work on the next journey. Just what I need two weeks before going abroad in it for christmas. Here's hoping the dealer can fit me in at short notice 

On the plus side, the 3.2 is proving to me one sweet smooth motor, with even the gearbox feeling much smoother now


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that, mate... Mine is still hanging on after 2100 miles... Never failed.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are there any recalls being called for on the spoiler problem?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't have any problem's with the spoiler.

But the engineers from audi are some bunch of idiots, if you ask me.
The noise when the spoiler is going down is f*cking enoying.
When i drove last sunday on the nurbrugring, almost before every corner the damn thing was going down with a big "plof" and then after accelerating it was going up.....and this for 10 a 12 times each round.
It's a real shame that the damn thing must make that much noice, when it's going down.

And the more i look at the stupid spoiler the cheaper it looks.

stupid engineers in Ingolstadt !

So i'm glad i could say this ......feel much better now


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree. There should be some kind of manual over ride to leave the spoiler up all the time. And, it does actually sound like a 'plof', even in english


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines not failed either.

Rebel - if the spoilers going down you're going too slow around the track :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel, I actually think the spoiler mechanism is simple and efficient. I can't see how you could improve it without using expensive metals such as titanium or magnesium?

Mark mine failed last week, but I followed the instructions of others on the forum.

Press the button on the console to manually lift the spoiler.
When it fails, carefully 'help' the spoiler with your finger-nails (I haven't tried, but opening the boot slightly might help).
Once its risen, carefully spray some WD40 or better still GT85 (bike and chain lube) onto the mechanism. I sprayed quite a lot on.
This should coat the parts, lubricate them and keep the rain and salt off which I think is the problem.
Leave it a few minutes, then try the spoiler a few times manually to bed the lube in.

It worked a treat for me and I've had no problems since.

I hope that helps.

Cheers
Donald

PS. Wak - one to add to your website! :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Same as Donald...Did mine over 4 weeks ago and haven't had an issue since. 

Not ideal but saves having to take it to the dealer! And others have suggested that is all that they will do anyway..

Have to note that mine also did tend to go on the blink after washing it! :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel... i thought if you put the spoiler up via the manual button it would stay up anyway?? Must admit haven't tried it so can't vouch for it.. but wouldn't it be better to have it up manually on the track??


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Rebel... i thought if you put the spoiler up via the manual button it would stay up anyway?? Must admit haven't tried it so can't vouch for it.. but wouldn't it be better to have it up manually on the track??


That does put it up but when you go over 74 again it goes back into auto mode and therefore comes down when you go slow enough


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure if mine is faulty or not.

It goes up and down automatically ok (raises at 80 and lowers at 40) but if I press the 'show off' button at say 60 and bring the spoiler up when I come to a stop it doesn't go down automatically. :?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yes, I forgot people were doing it themselves now. All fixed now, thanks for the advice. We live 100 yards from the beach and this sodding stormy weather is not the best for the discs and spoiler. I'm desperately trying to clear out the garage to see if the car fits and, failing that, might buy a car cover.

At least the spoiler is now well oiled and WD40'ed. Will try and keep it that way too!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> Not sure if mine is faulty or not.
> 
> It goes up and down automatically ok (raises at 80 and lowers at 40) but if I press the 'show off' button at say 60 and bring the spoiler up when I come to a stop it doesn't go down automatically. :?


I hated travelling on buses for the same reason!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

markrbooth said:


> Oh yes, I forgot people were doing it themselves now. All fixed now, thanks for the advice. We live 100 yards from the beach ..


..I feel a TT meet at Mark's house coming on?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> markrbooth said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, I forgot people were doing it themselves now. All fixed now, thanks for the advice. We live 100 yards from the beach ..
> ...


Quite a journey down to the south coast for you Donald but I'd be more than happy to hold a meet down here. Go out for a drive over the South Downs, hold a power sliding competition on Shoreham roundabout (if the bikers aren't there), and then head back home for a beach BBQ. Maybe wait til it warms up though


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Mines bust too..... the warning light comes on at around 80 but funny enough on the next drive this morning it was ok.. The cars only done 600 miles! :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't think mileage really matters in regards to when it goes, I would put some WD40 or equivalent on as a preventive matter... it can't do any harm!?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

The spoiler (if manually overidden) should surely stay up AT ALL TIMES ? (and not go down when your speed reduces below whatever the cut off point is after you've already been above 80)

Shoddy software/programming if you ask me


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> The spoiler (if manually overidden) should surely stay up AT ALL TIMES ? (and not go down when your speed reduces below whatever the cut off point is after you've already been above 80)
> 
> Shoddy software/programming if you ask me


I have no idea, as I've never manually put the spoiler up while driving. Would be nice if it stayed up (on manual) untill you come to a halt, or maybe even until you turn off the ignition?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

piloTT said:


> Mines bust too..... the warning light comes on at around 80 but funny enough on the next drive this morning it was ok.. The cars only done 600 miles! :?


hey piloTT, what colour is ur car in the pic? condor? looks great

sorry off topic!  i dun have an MK2 so i dunno if my spoiler gets stuck or not!


----------



## paulm (Oct 24, 2004)

I'd be careful about spraying WD40 or GT85 onto anything, as it's quite an effective de-greasant.

Both are very lightweight lubes which will break down the heavier grease that you would hope has been used on the mechanism (try spraying it onto a greased bike chain and see the result). The danger is that you'll fix the problem short term, but end up with something more serious in the long term, as the elements take their toll on the unprotected mechanism

If it stops working personally I'd just get it sorted out by the dealer, and certainly wouldn't spray anything on it as a preventitive measure.

Just my 10p worth!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I kind of agree with you Paul, but check your greased chain after a good blast in the mountains - it will attract grit and general road mess and create a lovely grinding paste to prematurely kill your transmission!

Whereas GT85 was developed for the motor racing and their engineers as a lubricant and cleaner. It also has PTFE (resistance to high temperatures, resistance to low temperatures, water displacer, low loss dielectric properties over a wide frequency range, chemical inertness) and does not leave a sticky residue! Only disadvantage is it will need frequent re-application! GT85 is cheap so I would give a quick spray every time you wash the car and spoiler or every month or a frequency of your choice.

Nothing wrong with spraying on GT85 onto spoiler mechanism!

Donald


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi guys! Do you think that the electric motors of the spoiler might be too weak and after washing or with a bit of dirt they don't have power to overcome attrition? Just a thought....

I hope my S3 doesn't with factory fitted glitches....

Pedro


----------



## oxfordpaul (May 21, 2006)

Makes me laugh seeing all these problems with the spoilers... I have an 11 yr old Corrado with an automatic rear spoiler and it still works perfectly!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but we have a car with style and a real badge :lol: . Only a small number have had problems. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

oxfordpaul said:


> Makes me laugh seeing all these problems with the spoilers... I have an 11 yr old Corrado with an automatic rear spoiler and it still works perfectly!


What's a corrado?


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know if you're joking but check VW Corrado...

Pedro


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

your not missing much. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I loved Corrado's


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're kidding right? They are just square boxes, had not style or flair unlike a puma or cougar, or even the probe thing. Very poor effort IMO and i can see why they got canned.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Loved as in past tense ,I was driving a MkIII golf 1.8GL when Corrado's were about and they were just so cool with the pop up spoiler. Of course as we all know times change ,designs move on .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Loved as in past tense ,I was driving a MkIII golf 1.8GL when Corrado's were about and they were just so cool with the pop up spoiler. Of course as we all know times change ,designs move on .


I thought they were good cars too - one of the best fwd cars of it's time.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

I totally agree. I had a MKII Golf GTi and then upgraded to a Corrado VR6. Fantastic car and loved it to bit. Audi should have learnt how to build a DECENT spoiler and copied the Corrado design. The whole mechanism is locked away from the elements raises on two poles. Never once failed and I live yards from the sea which eats brake discs and other exposed mechanics.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had to happen - massive bang from the rear of the car (I first thought a brick had been dropped on to me) stopped the car. Quick check, nothing to be seen. Drive on - cars now upto about 80mph and a beeping from the dashpod followed by a yellow spoiler light.

Spoiler has failed. Booked into dealers for tomorrow for a checkup.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Had to happen - massive bang from the rear of the car (I first thought a brick had been dropped on to me) stopped the car. Quick check, nothing to be seen. Drive on - cars now upto about 80mph and a beeping from the dashpod followed by a yellow spoiler light.
> 
> Spoiler has failed. Booked into dealers for tomorrow for a checkup.


Give us a feedback on what happened. This "sounds" like something different from previous reported problems....


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't say it caused a massive bang when it happenend for me.

Just got the bleep on the dashboard.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

No matter what TT, at some point it comes down to a spoiler :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm going to keep mine under 60mph.

That way I WONT get the spoiler problem.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol: as long as you get to 60 in less than 6secs!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> :lol: as long as you get to 60 in less than 6secs!


No problem.

I do everything in less than 6 secs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

me too - means you can do more things in 1 day!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer said, yep its a problem and is covered by a recall. parts are on back order. told the spoiler also needs some special lubricants - i know a girl like that.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Dealer said, yep its a problem and is covered by a recall. parts are on back order. told the spoiler also needs some special lubricants - i know a girl like that.


At least they have got a fix for the problem. 

Sorry to hear about the various failures, but hopefully any future deliveries, such as mine :roll: , will come with fault free spoilers.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Dealer said, yep its a problem and is covered by a recall. parts are on back order. told the spoiler also needs some special lubricants - i know a girl like that.


Well as you said earlier, it's a problem that only affects a small number.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im told its 1500 cars.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

If entire production for the year on 3 shifts is 22,000 per annum, and that has only kicked in recenty, 1500 sounds like six weeks of production.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I've had my car since October and done 1700 miles, my spoiler failed yesterday for the 1st time. Managed to raise it with the help of my credit card  Sprayed WD 40 on and now seems to be ok.

Personally i think it must be something to do with the motor not being powerful enough to raise. My guess is that all the early cars will eventually fail and need a fix.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

coley said:


> I've had my car since October and done 1700 miles, my spoiler failed yesterday for the 1st time. Managed to raise it with the help of my credit card  Sprayed WD 40 on and now seems to be ok.
> 
> Personally i think it must be something to do with the motor not being powerful enough to raise. My guess is that all the early cars will eventually fail and need a fix.


The bad thing is that WD 40 will probabely just make things worse over some time. It will disolve the lubricant that is already there (or should have been there...).

If I where you I would leave it to the dealer ASAP - to fix it for good.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

This is so strange abouth some UK TT driver's ...indeed.
If they got a problem they are going to fix it by themself or they are shouting on the forum every day.

I had water in both indicator's inside the mirror's and i visited my dealer and they fixed the problem by instaling new ones.

If i got a problem with my spoiler, i will visit my dealer and they wil fix it.
If i liked working on car's, i would have bought a MG or something like that


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is so strange abouth some UK TT driver's ...indeed.
> If they got a problem they are going to fix it by themself or they are shouting on the forum every day.
> ...


That is one of the good things about bying a brand new car - you have a waranty. And in Norway Audi has 3 years waranty, so I know very well what I will do if I experience any problems 

And the fact that my best friend works at the dealer (as head of service dept/workshop), does not make things any harder for me 8)


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

The wd40 is a short term fix, the car is going into the dealers on wednesday


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Been into dealer today to have wheel alignment done due to steering wheel being slightly off centre and the rear spoiler sorted. Service manager informed me that Audi have done a recall on the spoiler, if your car goes into the dealer for anything else it should get automatically fixed.

The problem is the rubber seal around the raising mechanism which is causing friction and the spoiler to malfunction. The dealers are instructed to basically grease the joints and the seals to reduce the friction.

I accepted his explanation as he showed me the actual Audi recall notice.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

coley said:


> The wd40 is a short term fix, the car is going into the dealers on wednesday


same here..the lub job doesn't last long and when you don't drive the car much it just jams up.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Ow we need to keep this quiet, because that really is pathetic.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree, i would guess that the electric motors are underpowered but Audi are trying to take the cheaper option and hoping that greasing works!! I would guess that the greasing will be needed every 12 months :?


----------



## jayshimano99 (Dec 14, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Rebel, I actually think the spoiler mechanism is simple and efficient. I can't see how you could improve it without using expensive metals such as titanium or magnesium?
> 
> Mark mine failed last week, but I followed the instructions of others on the forum.
> 
> ...


thanks for the help, was driving me mad, i'll try it!!


----------



## jayshimano99 (Dec 14, 2006)

hmm, so do you think we will all get letters because of the recall or do they think they will wait until something else goes wrong on it and then do it?

knowing audi it will prob be the latter!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive had a call from Audi today. The parts have arrived. Audi have given the dealer instructions that the spoilers are to be lubricated as a first fix rather than just replacing the motors.

Cheap sods.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

> When it fails, carefully 'help' the spoiler with your finger-nails (I haven't tried, but opening the boot slightly might help).


What if you are a nail biter and thus you have no nails :?: [/url]


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Ive had a call from Audi today. The parts have arrived. Audi have given the dealer instructions that the spoilers are to be lubricated as a first fix rather than just replacing the motors.
> 
> Cheap sods.


Have Audi up rated the motors then...?

Whilst the "lub" is a workaround I would ask to have the motor(s) replaced if Audi have in fact admitted the mechanism is somewhat dodgy....


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

If it is a lube problem then it means that the motor must be on the very edge of being able to do the job..........

If this is the case then its not going to last very long anyway. :?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had a call from Audi today. The parts have arrived. Audi have given the dealer instructions that the spoilers are to be lubricated as a first fix rather than just replacing the motors.
> ...


Yup... new motors available as of about 2 weeks ago, but I think a lot of dealerships have these on back order.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

piloTT said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Can one assume that these "uprated" motors are now being fitted as part of a new build...?

Can anyone confirm that....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You cant assume anything, you will have to wait and see if it fails.


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Went to the stealer today to get my plates made up and asked if they'd heard about the spoiler problem, the lad fitting the plates said didn't you have it fixed the other day?

Must be another Black MkII kicking around here somewhere then. Anyway they were fully aware of the problem, even though I haven't had it yet, touch wood


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Got an email reply from the dealer last night saying they are waiting for a "special teflon based lub." He thinks there will be "some knid of a recall to have these sorted out."

As has been said if the motor needs all this lubrication its not very strong!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, ive had my recall done.

Audi are in process of sending the lub to the dealers.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

mines already had the lube applied


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Are new cars still fitted with the same motor or uprated, the lub solution seems a bit of a temporary fix.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

unknown, Audi havent said.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i don't have any problem's with the spoiler

can i also ask for the lube and take it home with me?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can't come to the TT lub party without it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT-lube party? sounds interesting....
We can drinks some beer's and than jump in the car's and do a contest "who can get his spoiler as fast as possible 10 times up and down...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Which genius at Audi.AG came on that Lube-idea?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

as long as they don't need gimp suites to apply it


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

> Which genius at Audi.AG came on that Lube-idea?


The same muppet that under spec'd the motor :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Necroscope said:


> > Which genius at Audi.AG came on that Lube-idea?
> 
> 
> The same muppet that under spec'd the motor :wink:


The 3.2 ?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

No the 2.0T :lol: he also forgot the quattro :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that why it sticks? lack of traction and power?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Audi Customer Services UK have advised:

'As the issue is not in any way safety related, new cars are still being
produced whilst the manufacturer, AUDI AG, seeks a permanent fix for this specific concern'.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Philr said:


> 'As the issue is not in any way safety related, new cars are still being
> produced whilst the manufacturer, AUDI AG, seeks a permanent fix for this specific concern'.


So itâ€™s officail then - The spoiler has no safety function whatsoever - it's literally just for posing :?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe they are lubricating it with moisturiser!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Philr said:
> 
> 
> > 'As the issue is not in any way safety related, new cars are still being
> ...


That was strange :?

Maybe they just added the spoiler so that people should feel more "sequre" - with regards to the bad mishappenings with the MK1?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Bryn said:


> So itâ€™s officail then - The spoiler has no safety function whatsoever - it's literally just for posing :?


 :lol: :lol:

I never used the damn thing manualy, because it's ugly as hell, the mechanisme and the styling when it's "up" looks cheap, for a car like the TT.

i think, that the aerodynamic's from the MK2 and the MK1 are completly different, and the car doesn't need it that much as the MK1.
There are more car's like the MK2 without a spoiler, look at the 350Z.
I think they did it for 80% as a gimmick, and only 20 % for safety.
With the new improved suspension and the improved ESP the car is almost fool-proof.

But just be honest, if you all could choose, between a safe car, without the spoiler, or a safe car with a permanent spoiler like the MK1, which could't be hide.
Which option you would choose?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I really like the spoiler.

I can see me having a play with the spoiler button a few times but to be honest after a few weeks I son't think the button will get much use and I will just rely (hopefully) on it popping up when I hit 70ish.

I would have prefered to have had a fixed spoiler like the one that comes with the ABT kit.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Fair answere Mike :wink:

Here is another pic from this wonderful future design.... state of the art technolgy


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

Finally, I join the club...........mine is gone, too!!!!!!
Only work for a week......  
My TT is going back for DSG cover replacement, dent wheel, and now failed spoiler......... but still drive like a dream!!!! 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vul3ck6 said:


> My TT is going back for DSG cover replacement


What's that? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can someone point out on this picture where they did the lubricate?
I didn't have the problem till so far *knock on wood*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

there ---->


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bryn said:


> vul3ck6 said:
> 
> 
> > My TT is going back for DSG cover replacement
> ...


the aluminum cover around the DSG gear stick which need to be replaced.


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

At last, I thought I was not getting entry into the broken spoiler club, until yesterday.

My dash light went on and voila one dead spoiler. 5000 miles and I thought I was in the clear...

Off to the dealer I go for a second time-and we all harp on about Audi build quality. mmm

Wiper motor, now spoiler motor...seems to be a job lot of duff motors out there. :x


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Can someone point out on this picture where they did the lubricate?
> I didn't have the problem till so far *knock on wood*


Would think on any pivot point Rebel, a good lubricant used in the marine trade like Bombardier lube is excellent for keeping water out and lasts longer than WD40 ,iv,e not had any problems* Touch wood*.
Wouldnt worry anyway sounds like a re-call,s imminent.!! :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I just noticed that the R8 has what looks to be exactly the same spoiler / same kind of mechanism.

And I wonder if this one also will have the same problem - or if they have fixed it before it comes out on the market....?

I have to agree with Faulky - a recall might be imminent, because it's not any good solution to have the cars running down the workshops to get lubricated :?

This is not the kind of problem that becomes less when the car gets "older" - but more likely the other way around :x


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Do you think cars being built now (2007) will have the uprated mechanism or will Audi be using up the old hardware first?! :?


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Arne said:


> I just noticed that the R8 has what looks to be exactly the same spoiler / same kind of mechanism. :x


Think there are a few common parts ...Seats... Door mirrors... :?


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

I would be very un happy if I had paid all that money for an R8 and had a rear spolier failure at 150 mph :x


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

faulky said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that the R8 has what looks to be exactly the same spoiler / same kind of mechanism. :x
> ...


Yeah - but the seats and door mirrors works.... :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Philr said:
> 
> 
> > 'As the issue is not in any way safety related, new cars are still being
> ...


Today I have been advised:

'After further contact with the TT specialist at Audi UK, they have
advised, that the spoiler is not cosmetic. 
Its function is to increase driving stability at high speeds'.


----------

